# White base shows through transparency



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

So, I do not make my shirts myself. I have been working with a guy for a while and have always had great service. 

One thing that I have never been able to master is getting a shirt with transparencies to print quite right. The white base shows through, or nothing shows at all. I had a shirt design that I wanted to do in the past, but I had to scrap it completely because it never printed out nice enough. A couple of my current designs look ok, but it is never quite as nice as I planned, and then the white shows through... 

What can I do? I'm going to attach a picture of that older graphic that never really worked at all, as well as one of my newer graphics which comes out ok, but with the white showing through.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

you shouldn't need any white ink under the "Cross" portion of your design. your printer should know how to eliminate this. so maybe the white ink is in the file? or is the white ink peeking out due to poor registration?

the "Star of David" design should be easy to print as well. these pieces of art show why the RIP software is of utmost importance when choosing a DTG printer. i don't know what RIP your printer uses, but there are several that could just print that design by removing the black background.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

And FYI, these aren't the files I give him. I give him PNG files with the background colors already as transparent. 

What should I ask/suggest?


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Depending on the program the artwork is produced in, if anti-alias is selected, this will ad a feather around the edges. When making images for DTG make sure you don't ever have anti-alias selected. This goes for fonts and other image componets. When you have feathered edges the rips see this and adds white to make the feather, you will get a white halo effect. Sometimes it is so small of a halo it looks like the underbase is not lining up with the colored layer.
Also like Spiderman said, you shouldn't have had to have any white printed under the black. Sometimes this happens if the black isn't true black. If it's actually like 90% black then white will be added.
Make sure when you make your artwork that your black is true black. I've noticed in Illustrator that the black is not always true black, I always have to adjust it. I've made images in Illustrator and brought them into Photoshop to see they are a dark gray. This will cause the DTG to lay white.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

GraphicGuy said:


> you shouldn't have had to have any white printed under the black. Sometimes this happens if the black isn't true black. If it's actually like 90% black then white will be added.
> Make sure when you make your artwork that your black is true black. I've noticed in Illustrator that the black is not always true black, I always have to adjust it. I've made images in Illustrator and brought them into Photoshop to see they are a dark gray. This will cause the DTG to lay white.


Most RIP software has a "Black Detect Threshold" slider that you can adjust to remove black at any density that you choose.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Out of curiosity... Would anyone like to take a copy of my PNG file and try to print it and see if you have any problems? I'd pay for it...


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

I can do it towards the end of the week.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Feel free to send it to me, I'll separate it and see what happens
[email protected]


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

superD70 said:


> Feel free to send it to me, I'll separate it and see what happens
> [email protected]


Done for both of you...


----------



## shirtcathy (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks,very nice...


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

GraphicGuy said:


> Depending on the program the artwork is produced in, if anti-alias is selected, this will ad a feather around the edges. When making images for DTG make sure you don't ever have anti-alias selected. This goes for fonts and other image componets. When you have feathered edges the rips see this and adds white to make the feather, you will get a white halo effect. Sometimes it is so small of a halo it looks like the underbase is not lining up with the colored layer.
> Also like Spiderman said, you shouldn't have had to have any white printed under the black. Sometimes this happens if the black isn't true black. If it's actually like 90% black then white will be added.
> Make sure when you make your artwork that your black is true black. I've noticed in Illustrator that the black is not always true black, I always have to adjust it. I've made images in Illustrator and brought them into Photoshop to see they are a dark gray. This will cause the DTG to lay white.


 
Thanks for that tip...all this time I never knew that about anti alias....wondered why I would get a small but noticeable halo when printing white ink.

Always learning something.


----------

